# Variable auf Nachkommastellen prüfen



## AnonymerSurfer (22. August 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe eine (hoffentlich) ziemlich simple frage zum Thema Nachkommastellen:

Wie kann ich überprüfen ob eine Variable/Zahl Nachkommastellen hat?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Fabian H (22. August 2003)

Hm, du könntest mit is_float prüfen, ob die Variable eine Fließkommazahl ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob PHP da zuverlässig die Variablentypen vergibt.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre diese:

```
$tempzahl = explode(".", $zahl);
if (isset($tempzahl[1])) {
    // Zahl hat nachkommastellen
}
```


----------

